# smiling in my semi-sleep....



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

As I woke up to go to the bathroom last night, I had this strange feeling that I was TALL (well, I once was 5 9" but have shrunk to about 5 7" ) in my twilight sleeping I realized it was my neck that was making me feel this way. It was no longer all full and stuck with that goiter so now felt longer! I want to hold that image all day. My surgeon approved me keeping my dental cleaning today (3 days post op) Feeling good! I did lose my balance yesterday and fell in the kitchen - banged up my knee pretty well - maybe the post anethesic loose joints? or just my natural grace? Just bruising of the left knee, but now my DH insists on coming along with me to the dentist. Enjoy your Friday everyone and stretch out that neck!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good!

Anesthesia can do a number on you for a week or so after surgery. That with all the hormonal changes is probably the cause of your dizziness.


----------

